# Where can I find English translations of libretti online?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Surprisingly, I have found it very difficult to find any decent English translations of any non-Wagner opera online. And I really want to enjoy Rossini, Verdi, and Puccini... but I don't want to have to learn Italian. Anybody have good translation sources? Thanks!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Surprisingly, I have found it very difficult to find any decent English translations of any non-Wagner opera online. And I really want to enjoy Rossini, Verdi, and Puccini... but I don't want to have to learn Italian. Anybody have good translation sources? Thanks!!


Have you had a look on here?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope. Thanks!


----------



## oinophilos (Apr 30, 2021)

You can find some Donizetti works on a site in progress that will eventually post all the 60+ libretti, then after that Bellini and Rossini. https://addilettante.com/category/opera/donizetti/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Here. Try this.

http://www.aria-database.com/full-trans.html


----------

